# Lipping fish



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

In the new saltwater sportsman there is an article that talks about lipping fish. It says that when you grab a fish by its lower jaw it does damage to its jaw. Anyone think this is true?? I always see the bass guys do it on tv so how bad could it be.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Think about it this way> If someone picked you up by your lower jaw with their hand or some mechanical device, think it would do some damage to you?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well their aint too many salt water fish I gonna be sticking my hands in da mouth anyway. :jawdrop: Like Delboy say,"Ya only grab a bluefish by th lip once".


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Some good advice. Dont pick a blue fish up by the jaw. Not that i did but have been bitten by one and it hurts. I heard that they were called the paranas of saltwater.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

My understanding is that its ok to lip the fish and let it hang vertically but you can damage the jaw if you twist or pull sideways.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

> If someone picked you up by your lower jaw with their hand or some mechanical device, think it would do some damage to you?


You all crack me up . I'm not sticking my fingers in any fishes mouth .










TAKE HEED: A Florida fishery biologist now is warning against hanging large fish by the lower lip, which may impair a snook's ability to eat or breathe.

One danger Taylor believes many anglers may be unaware of is mortally wounding a snook simply by holding it by its lower lip. Such poses have become increasingly common as gripping devices and scales popularized by the Boga-Grip have been copied by several leading fishing tackle manufacturers. 

Taylor said holding a heavy fish by the lower lip can rupture its isthmus — the narrow bundle of cartilage between the gills that serves two major functions. Most importantly, it is essential to pumping water over the snook's gills. In addition the isthmus is key to producing the suction by which snook take in food when they pop open their jaws. 

No fish can survive for long without breathing or eating. 

"It might not kill them today or tomorrow, but the fish is debilitated and that can lead to death or predation. I don't have any data on that, but we know it happens," 

Don't you ever try picking me up by my lower jaw with or with out a mechanical devise . I just might have to kick your -------- .

Snook Easy To Control With Sleeper Hold 
Jennings puts them to sleep. 

``I don't have any idea why it works, but if you just slip your hand under a snook's belly and gently lift up, that fish will never flip or struggle the whole time it takes to get the hook out, just as if it went to sleep,'' Jennings said. 

To bad this method will not work on all species .

I think it's better to use the boca grip or other devise to control the fish rather then pick him up with it . Just long enough to get the hook out of it .


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Ive heard*

an ole tale , which it could b true , man lipt a largemouth bass n a half swallowd snake bit him on his hand upon the liption  :jawdrop:


----------

